# Horizon Poodles



## Nadine King (Jan 13, 2020)

Dawn has wonderful dogs. You will not be disappointed. She is selective of homes for her pups.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Just looking through the website, she looks like she could be a good breeder depending on your purposes for a dog. Her program looks solid.


----------

